# Yellow River catfish 2-19-11



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Put out bush hooks last night. Not very many, just 4 in a slew and 5 on the river. We caught 7 or 8 and kept 4. We didn't stay too terribly long. All were on chicken liver. Flatheads, blues, and bullheads but no channels. I'll try and take some pics when I clean them if I remember!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where there any size to them?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

3-4 pounds nothing special but decent eating size. We threw back the couple of small small bullheads


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

How deep do you set your bush hooks. It has been years since I have run any.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

If they are in the slews I put them 6 inches to 1.5 feet under the water with no weight. In the river in the shallows, I put them on the bottom with a 1.5 oz weight. And in the deeper river bends, I use a 1.5 to 3 oz weight about 1-3 feet below the top of the water. The weights are 6 inches to a foot above the hook when I do the,


----------

